# Offshore Freeport 7/24



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

A few weeks ago, while out with my dad and good friend Jim, I had a lucky shot at a #40+ cobia on the fly. I hooked the fish on a 10 wt. and could have landed him, but one thing led to another and after 15 minutes he threw the hook

As we headed out into seas which were calmer than Espiritu Santu on a windy day, I was feeling apprehensive. Things didn't feel right, but for once, my gut feeling was wrong.

We pulled up to a shrimp boat on our way Tequila, but it looked dead besides a few remoras. I told my dad, "Forget this, there's nothing here expect remora." Then my dad points in the water and says, "That's not a remora..."

I saw a solid #30 ling sitting behind the outboards. I dove for the 12 wt., threw him a squid pattern and before you could say "Gotcha!" he inhaled it. 

I hit him 5 or 6 times to bury the hook, and then he jumped like a tarpon to try to shake it. I fought him for 10-15 minutes and got him to the side. My dad made an amazing gaff shot and we brought him in. Don't go crazy on me but when you're burning #100+ gallons of fuel it's good to bring dinner back to the dock.

Enjoy!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*ling*

Nice job Gigabite! I met you at I fly anglers edge a couple of weeks ago when i was in the buying some materials for some offshore flies. Im happy for you. Keep it up man


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks flynut! Hope to see you at the shop again.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I had several shots at a similar sized ling out of Port O'Connor a week or so ago. I caught a few of his small bodyguards, but the big boy never bit. Good work!


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice fish and photos.... Flynut clued me in on where I had seen you before..Ifly..


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

so a few years back a buddy of mine (let's call him Numbnuts) is out offshore with his friend and they chummed up a bunch of fish. they're catching all sorts of stuff and having a blast...

Numbnuts starts to have GI issues so he takes a 5 gallon bucket out of the console, fills it half-full of seawater, and goes to the front of the boat to grow a tail.

about the time he's finishing up, the other guy starts screaming about this huge cobe that just showed up in the slick behind the boat. 

Numbnuts dumps his prize over the side and scrambles for his fly rod. as he's stripping out fly line/trying to find the fish the cobe rushes the boat, swims right up to baby obama, and gobbles it like it hadn't eaten in weeks! they sit there watching poop squirt out the fish's gills as the thing chomps on it like three of four times before swallowing it.

they were laughing so hard they were crying...



that's why i don't eat cobia.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ummmmmm yeah......... I think you just ruined cobia for me also!!!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice cobe!

Ish, some stories you just need to keep to yourself. I'll never look at a cobia the same again.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

they're just pelagic catfish...

by teh way kid, nice catch.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Ish said:


> they're just pelagic catfish...


Yeah, no doubt. Turd rustler or not they are fine eating.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

Its good to see your trip came out well. Nice one by the way! I hope your dad didn't mind the extra fuel. ha


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Ish said:


>


I didn't picture you as being the girly-man type who let stuff like that bother him.:rotfl:

I am guessing you don't like oysters either?


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone. We were headed out to Tequila to pull lures for marlin so the shrimp boat was on the way, no biggy on the gas. And Ish, I wish you had kept that to yourself... but atleast now we have all been informed on the "ultimate ling bait."


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Gigabite285 said:


> but atleast now we have all been informed on the "ultimate ling bait."


I can see it now, the hottest new ling fly on the coast, the Baby Obama.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I won't even mention the corn teaser...


----------



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome pictures. I am going deep next Friday. Hope to see something like that. I will have to tie some corn on my fly.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

If you're 30 miles offshore or farther, the ling are hungry and won't care what you throw at 'em.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Salty Dog said:


> I didn't picture you as being the girly-man type who let stuff like that bother him.:rotfl:


didn't you see the picture of me in my profile?


----------

